# Laptop at a budget of 65k.



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Guys!!,

Please suggest me the best laptop for the budget of upto 65k.

Requirements:
1. Screen: Atleast a 15".
2. Resolution: Atleast 1600x900. However an FHD screen is favorable.

Usage:
1. Gaming.
2. I watch a lot of HD movies.
3. Work.
4. Studies.

Any suggestions are highly appreciated !!

Suggestions Received:

SAMSUNG NP550P5C-SO2IN
Dell Inspiron 15R SE FHD


----------



## RON28 (Aug 25, 2012)

Gaming on Full HD on a laptop requires powerful GPU, Dell's 7730M struggles with current games at Full HD, and playing at 1366x768 on 1080p screen is like playing on 800x600 resolution on 1366x768p resolution, so either choose a powerful GPU in your budget or FULL HD screen.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 25, 2012)

RON28 said:


> Gaming on Full HD on a laptop requires powerful GPU, Dell's 7730M struggles with current games at Full HD, and playing at 1366x768 on 1080p screen is like playing on 800x600 resolution on 1366x768p resolution, so either choose a powerful GPU in your budget or FULL HD screen.



What is your opinion about the Dell Inspiron 17R SE??


----------



## daksh (Aug 25, 2012)

Look,

If you are not going to game much, compromising on the GPU you could go for a better screen with 15R SE. But you won't be able to game at that resolution with that GPU. Also if you are to watch your movies on laptop speakers I'd suggest go with Samsung coz of JBL 2.1's. If movies>games in priority for you 15R SE, in all other cases Samsung.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 25, 2012)

daksh said:


> Look,
> 
> If you are not going to game much, compromising on the GPU you could go for a better screen with 15R SE. But you won't be able to game at that resolution with that GPU. Also if you are to watch your movies on laptop speakers I'd suggest go with Samsung coz of JBL 2.1's. If movies>games in priority for you 15R SE, in all other cases Samsung.



I need the best of both world's. If I am going to spend half a lac, I would want to play games too!!


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 25, 2012)

The best for you would be Inspiron 15R SE with Full HD Display


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 25, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> The best for you would be Inspiron 15R SE with Full HD Display



Well, I am slightly pointing towards that, but is the Graphic card on the Dell future proof. And BTW I won't be playing many games on High as I do need to conserve the battery.


----------



## daksh (Aug 25, 2012)

They won't even run at high at FHD in the dell. 
If you want to game- Samsung.
Mostly movies- Dell.
Best of both would also be Samsung, coz 900p aint that big a compromise. Plusses include amazing speakers, matte anti reflective display, chicklet keyboard, better gpu and 2 year warranty. 

PS 15R SE looks shitty infront of 550p. Though this is subjective but I fould Dell pretty bulky and cheap looking.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, it has become pretty obvious to me that Sammy's the way to go unless anybody else has another suggestion.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 25, 2012)

daksh said:


> They won't even run at high at FHD in the dell.
> If you want to game- Samsung.
> Mostly movies- Dell.
> Best of both would also be Samsung, coz 900p aint that big a compromise. Plusses include amazing speakers, matte anti reflective display, chicklet keyboard, better gpu and 2 year warranty.
> ...



agree!! inspiron 15r looks are like crap  in front of samsung !! its like those old 5 years laptop look ugh ! i dont like the looks dont know about anybody


----------



## har (Aug 25, 2012)

Definitely samsung. Forget the screen,GPU,etc
Once you experience the speakers you will forget everything else. Its that amazing !!

And yeah the Dell looks pretty bad.


----------



## chinmaya (Aug 25, 2012)

go with the 17r se a very gud gpu. even better than samsung


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 25, 2012)

I have come across many people facing problems with the Samsung one, in the previous laptops nothing was reported as such though


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 25, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I have come across many people facing problems with the Samsung one, in the previous laptops nothing was reported as such though



wrong! hp dv series with gt 650m also heated that much!! i m using it so he should listen the owner of lappy.. those guys might get a defective piece!! i never got any problem never throttle just temps rise in gta4 and nthg else other games just went good! there is not a single official drivers for gt650m out yet just the beta ones are there so this problem will get solved atleast 80% we believe!


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok then its great


----------



## chinmaya (Aug 25, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> wrong! hp dv series with gt 650m also heated that much!! i m using it so he should listen the owner of lappy.. those guys might get a defective piece!! i never got any problem never throttle just temps rise in gta4 and nthg else other games just went good! there is not a single official drivers for gt650m out yet just the beta ones are there so this problem will get solved atleast 80% we believe!



even then 17r SE would be better, since his budget is 65k and Because

1. it has DDR5 memory unlike DDR3 of samsung
2. Larger base would help in heat dissipation, it would definitely dissipate heat fater than np 550.
3. Dell's got the best service out there. (am experiencing it right now, superb service)



Abhishek Nama said:


> Hi Guys!!,
> 
> Please suggest me the best laptop for the budget of upto 65k.
> 
> ...



if u can wait for a few more days u might get a 17R SE with full hd for a few extra bucks.  heard they are rolling out full hd screens in a few days.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 25, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> even then 17r SE would be better, since his budget is 65k and Because
> 
> 1. it has DDR5 memory unlike DDR3 of samsung
> 2. Larger base would help in heat dissipation, it would definitely dissipate heat fater than np 550.
> ...



dude he have to sacrifise the battery backup...which is around 3-4 hours more then dell and speakers which is far better in samsung and yeah most specially dude it has i5 not the i7 and i guess ram is also low then the samsung ones no better looks then samsung  heavy and bulky too and @900p is not that good enough for 17 inches this sammy have @900p for 15 inches! and all these specs are for 8k less man!!!! inspiron 17r se with i7 core is damn 95k  just no VFM.. AT any cost!
if he have to carry the laptop around like college street or anywhere...17r is just make him angry thats not even lap friendly its a complete desktop replacement!!


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 25, 2012)

> if u can wait for a few more days u might get a 17R SE with full hd for a few extra bucks.  heard they are rolling out full hd screens in a few days.



Could you tell me how many days more do I have to wait. I am not in a hurry.



ujjwal007 said:


> dude he have to sacrifise the battery backup...which is around 3-4 hours more then dell and speakers which is far better in samsung and yeah most specially dude it has i5 not the i7 and i guess ram is also low then the samsung ones no better looks then samsung  heavy and bulky too and @900p is not that good enough for 17 inches this sammy have @900p for 15 inches! and all these specs are for 8k less man!!!! inspiron 17r se with i7 core is damn 95k  just no VFM.. AT any cost!
> if he have to carry the laptop around like college street or anywhere...17r is just make him angry thats not even lap friendly its a complete desktop replacement!!



I Agree to your point!!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 25, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Could you tell me how many days more do I have to wait. I am not in a hurry.
> 
> 
> 
> I Agree to your point!!



yeah!! and what your expecting with few extra bucks! lol around 8-10k more you have to spent for that!!! looks dell insipron 15r se starts with 53k and ends on 63k with FHD...!! 10k diff. so you can except the same from this if they SELL FHD in future on 17r se but beleive me bro you will get screwed with battery backup and bulky weight!!


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 26, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> yeah!! and what your expecting with few extra bucks! lol around 8-10k more you have to spent for that!!! looks dell insipron 15r se starts with 53k and ends on 63k with FHD...!! 10k diff. so you can except the same from this if they SELL FHD in future on 17r se but beleive me bro you will get screwed with battery backup and bulky weight!!



The Sammy has gone out of stock everywhere online, including Fk, and the Samsung Estore.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> The Sammy has gone out of stock everywhere online, including Fk, and the Samsung Estore.



samsung Estore never solded them!! i keep on eye on them from long they dont have them online from starting and also fk never solded that i7 version they just have it in listings only they have i5 i guess you can check the fosila site they are very good and they have it too!! and most imp. they giving COD...>!!


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 26, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> samsung Estore never solded them!! i keep on eye on them from long they dont have them online from starting and also fk never solded that i7 version they just have it in listings only they have i5 i guess you can check the fosila site they are very good and they have it too!! and most imp. they giving COD...>!!



Fosila have removed the laptop range from their website.  And I need to buy it on emi. I am considering going locally and buying from some retailer.

My dad knows a few people from Dell. I have asked him to find out at what price I can get the DEll 17R SE i7. Will have to wait and see


----------



## SlayerAndy (Aug 26, 2012)

If you know someone from Dell, you can get nice prices. Don't think they offer only 8% discount to employees. My brother works in assembly. And he got this laptop for my uncle for 41k only. Its official price is 54k+VAT+octroi.
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 26, 2012)

A normal corporate employee can also get 3-5% discount


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 26, 2012)

My dad is in touch with his friends; who are very senior at Dell. I am expecting atleast 25% discount. But we'll see. I will definitely update here on what discount I get.


----------



## chinmaya (Aug 26, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> dude he have to sacrifise the battery backup...*which is around 3-4 hours more then dell* and speakers which is far better in samsung and yeah most specially dude it has *i5 not the i7* and i guess ram is also low then the samsung ones no better looks then samsung  heavy and bulky too and @900p is not that good enough for 17 inches this sammy have @900p for 15 inches! and all these specs are for 8k less man!!!! i*nspiron 17r se with i7 core is damn 95k*  just no VFM.. AT any cost!
> if he have to carry the laptop around like college street or anywhere...17r is just make him angry thats not even lap friendly its a complete desktop replacement!!



u mean to say that samsung gives 2.5hrs + 3-4 hrs? that would be truly awesome but may not be possible. i never heard a np 550 giving 6hrs of battery back up did u?

He never mentioned he wanted a i7, did he? AFAIK most of the games are graphic dependent not processor dependent.

if u read my above pst, i told him that IF HE COULD wait for a few days there is a chance of getting  a 1080p screen for 17R SE.

I never suggested the 95k model.

If he had any idea of carrying it to college he would have atleast mentioned that he is planning to carry it to coll.



ujjwal007 said:


> yeah!! and what your expecting with few extra bucks! lol around 8-10k more you have to spent for that!!! looks dell insipron 15r se starts with 53k and ends on 63k with FHD...!! *10k diff.* so you can except the same from this if they SELL FHD in future on 17r se but beleive me bro you will get screwed with battery backup and bulky weight!!



i5 + 1080 screen = 54k
i7+ 1368 screen = 59k
i7+ 1080 screen = 63k

63-59=4k by my calculator. how much is yours showin???

It'll definitely be bulky, but i think its worth it.



Abhishek Nama said:


> My dad is in touch with his friends; who are very senior at Dell. I am expecting atleast 25% discount. But we'll see. I will definitely update here on what discount I get.



Thats super cool. if u get 25% discount. u'll get the i7 variant in your range.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I have come across many people facing problems with the Samsung one, in the previous laptops nothing was reported as such though


Every Lappt w/ gt 650m overheats...including HP and Alienware(94C on M14x)


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> u mean to say that samsung gives 2.5hrs + 3-4 hrs? that would be truly awesome but may not be possible. i never heard a np 550 giving 6hrs of battery back up did u?
> 
> He never mentioned he wanted a i7, did he? AFAIK most of the games are graphic dependent not processor dependent.
> 
> ...


firstly 17r se is giving 2 hours battery backup!! the owner reported it i guess not even 2 hours i charge my lappy to 80% i easily got 4 hours around...and one of the member here ( pratyush ) got 5.5 - 6 hours easily ask him! and yeah @OP not even mentioned he want an i5 did he?  i m just saying if he can get an i7 in less money then why should he get that 17r for more bucks and less configuration ?? yeah most of games are gpu dependent but some games are more dependent on cpu too like gta 4 it will be more then 7k for FHD screen  i bet and there is very less chance they provide them in india!!  did he said he  want to buy a desktop replacement laptop??? you should have common sence he will definetely want to carry it around...!!


----------



## saaransh9 (Aug 26, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> firstly 17r se is giving 2 hours battery backup!! the owner reported it i guess not even 2 hours i charge my lappy to 80% i easily got 4 hours around...and one of the member here ( pratyush ) got 5.5 - 6 hours easily ask him! and yeah @OP not even mentioned he want an i5 did he?  i m just saying if he can get an i7 in less money then why should he get that 17r for more bucks and less configuration ?? yeah most of games are gpu dependent but some games are more dependent on cpu too like gta 4 it will be more then 7k for FHD screen  i bet and there is very less chance they provide them in india!!  did he said he  want to buy a desktop replacement laptop??? you should have common sence he will definetely want to carry it around...!!



n u forgot one thing the street price of 550p i7 model is around 56 or 57 not 59


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> n u forgot one thing the street price of 550p i7 model is around 56 or 57 not 59



oh yeah with free bag and some got accessories too!! its totally worth dude!!


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 26, 2012)

Let's not start a flame war here. 

First let me clear this to everyone that, I will go for the 17R SE i7 FHD only if I get a discount of 25%. Yes, senior people are eligible for much higher discount than a regular employee.
If I do not get the discount my immediate alternative would be the Samsung NP550 i7.

I agree that Samsung is VFM .
But If I can get a FHD i7 at the same price, I would most definitely go for the Dell.

I will keep this thread updated about what discount % I get.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Let's not start a flame war here.
> 
> First let me clear this to everyone that, I will go for the 17R SE i7 FHD only if I get a discount of 25%. Yes, senior people are eligible for much higher discount than a regular employee.
> If I do not get the discount my immediate alternative would be the Samsung NP550 i7.
> ...


ok great! you can look on 15r se for FHD and i7 then! its great too! but not 17r se at any cost!!   good luck!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

^^Dell 15 r?? U wont get those awesome speaker,Matte display(faqin awesome brightness), Powerful GPU....and pemium looks(metalic)... 
BIOS update is out..lets see whether it solves some issues w/ that!!


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 26, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^Dell 15 r?? U wont get those awesome speaker,Matte display(faqin awesome brightness), Powerful GPU....and pemium looks(metalic)...
> BIOS update is out..lets see whether it solves some issues w/ that!!




Yes, I just came to know about the BIOS update. I am just waiting for the mail to come from my dad's friend regarding the prices.



ujjwal007 said:


> ok great! you can look on 15r se for FHD and i7 then! its great too! but not 17r se at any cost!!   good luck!



Is there any particular reason for avoiding the 17R i7 ??


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Yes, I just came to know about the BIOS update. I am just waiting for the mail to come from my dad's friend regarding the prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any particular reason for avoiding the 17R i7 ??


lols its 95k  can you beleive if your getting huge discounts then you can consider them but first check about prices then only we can say something!  
@pratyush yeah its still not worth it...but if he can get for 25% discount as he saying then he can consider it too  good luck abhishek hope u got a shocking reply


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 26, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> lols its 95k  can you beleive if your getting huge discounts then you can consider them but first check about prices then only we can say something!
> @pratyush yeah its still not worth it...but if he can get for 25% discount as he saying then he can consider it too  good luck abhishek hope u got a shocking reply



I am quite aware of the price of the 17R, but as you said, I have to see if I can get that much discount. Then lets start playing the waiting game!!! Thank you all for your suggestions and help. It is much appreciated


----------



## SlayerAndy (Aug 26, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> lols its 95k  can you beleive if your getting huge discounts then you can consider them but first check about prices then only we can say something!
> @pratyush yeah its still not worth it...but if he can get for 25% discount as he saying then he can consider it too  good luck abhishek hope u got a shocking reply



I have the 17R SE i7 version. And without the 3D. Nice right? 
But anyway, even the i5 version of 17R SE is good. You wouldn't regret your purchase. 

@Abhishek
I know about the discounts. Most of the people don't know about it. He keeps on messaging about the pieces he has at disposal. Today he told me about XPS 14z. Was available for 60k.
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

SlayerAndy said:


> I have the 17R SE i7 version. And without the 3D. Nice right?
> But anyway, even the i5 version of 17R SE is good. You wouldn't regret your purchase.
> 
> @Abhishek
> ...



damn are you ****ing kidding ? its official value is 80k man thats a huge discounts!!
and dude for how much u got urs 17r se i7 version??


----------



## SlayerAndy (Aug 26, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> damn are you ****ing kidding ? its official value is 80k man thats a huge discounts!!
> and dude for how much u got urs 17r se i7 version??



Yeah. 
I got it for 63k. He got it from USA for me. As I didn't want 3D, he said he'll bring it from USA. He could have applied for the discounts there, but well, he was in rush. So he got it there on retail price.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

SlayerAndy said:


> Yeah.
> I got it for 63k. He got it from USA for me. As I didn't want 3D, he said he'll bring it from USA. He could have applied for the discounts there, but well, he was in rush. So he got it there on retail price.



thats awesome deal still dude! congrats its just not worth 95k !! u got a very good deal!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

SlayerAndy said:


> Yeah.
> I got it for 63k. He got it from USA for me. As I didn't want 3D, he said he'll bring it from USA. He could have applied for the discounts there, but well, he was in rush. So he got it there on retail price.


^^Oh GoD WHY? Y no Me?


----------



## daksh (Aug 27, 2012)

17r SE with i7 is worth 95k. 
It's got -
1. FHD
2. 2gb DDR5 3D 650m
3. 3d Display
4. Chicklet backlit
5. Mind you, the 17R SE has a subwoofer unlike 15. Hence sound will be comparable. 

So jf you can get it cheaper, dont miss it at any cost.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 27, 2012)

daksh said:


> 17r SE with i7 is worth 95k.
> It's got -
> 1. FHD
> 2. 2gb DDR5 3D 650m
> ...


yeah only at high discounts as u said  MAY be it can fit in ur budget


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 27, 2012)

note still ain't worth it...y580csn kick its ass anyday....get y580 from anywhere dude

note still ain't worth it...y580csn kick its ass anyday....get y580 from anywhere dude


----------



## daksh (Aug 27, 2012)

It's not just about the GPU.
3d screen. Skullcandy with subwoofer. 17inch FHD.

And moreover you shouldnt be comparing US prices. Alienware base model is for 55k there and around 80k here. So if youre comparing about US prices y580 and 17rse are both for about 1100 USD, so them being in the same price Dell wins.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 27, 2012)

^3d screen that too active 3d ...which aint good...gt 650 fails @fhd n jbl 3  2.1 config(w/ sub woofer) 
and gtx 660m can kick dell's ass ......

^3d screen that too active 3d ...which aint good...gt 650 fails @fhd n jbl 3  2.1 config(w/ sub woofer) 
and gtx 660m can kick dell's ass ......


----------



## daksh (Aug 27, 2012)

17rse is skullcandy 2.1 
gt 650 2gb ddr5 is almost as good as gtx 660m. Headover to notebook check to see.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 27, 2012)

wait ....r u talking abt i7 or i5 ?

wait ....r u talking abt i7 or i5 ?


----------



## daksh (Aug 27, 2012)

i7 bro


----------



## Mayank Gupta (Sep 25, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> I am quite aware of the price of the 17R, but as you said, I have to see if I can get that much discount. Then lets start playing the waiting game!!! Thank you all for your suggestions and help. It is much appreciated



Hey Abhishek,

So which one did you purchased? The Samsung one or the Dell? I am also looking forward to buy this N550 but got afraid after all this fuss. Please suggest.


----------



## helpmeout (Sep 27, 2012)

Best notebook with 650 high end graphics 

Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S02IN 3rd Gen Ci7/8GB/1TB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HP: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook .It was earlier available at 58000

Here's the list

Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - Notebookcheck.net Tech
Computer Games on Laptop Graphic Cards - Notebookcheck.net Tech


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 27, 2012)

Mayank Gupta said:


> Hey Abhishek,
> 
> So which one did you purchased? The Samsung one or the Dell? I am also looking forward to buy this N550 but got afraid after all this fuss. Please suggest.



I postponed my purchase for now. I will buy during Diwali.



helpmeout said:


> Best notebook with 650 high end graphics
> 
> Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S02IN 3rd Gen Ci7/8GB/1TB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HP: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook .It was earlier available at 58000
> 
> ...



Thanks for the list.


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 28, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> I postponed my purchase for now. I will buy during Diwali.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the list.


We're on the same boat here Abhishek,
I've postponed my purchase to diwali too, and your choices are 99% same as mine


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 28, 2012)

Gtb93 said:


> We're on the same boat here Abhishek,
> I've postponed my purchase to diwali too, and your choices are 99% same as mine



Cool. Keep me updated on this thread.


----------



## nick191 (Sep 30, 2012)

Guys i am also planning to buy laptop in same budget help me guys !
Samsung series 5 550P S02 or DELL INSPIRON 15R with i7 and 2 GB graphics and 8GB of RAM ?
Please help me guys ! Thanks ! I am buying it for GAMING.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Oct 1, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Guys i am also planning to buy laptop in same budget help me guys !
> Samsung series 5 550P S02 or DELL INSPIRON 15R with i7 and 2 GB graphics and 8GB of RAM ?
> Please help me guys ! Thanks ! I am buying it for GAMING.



samsung NP550P5C S02-IN go for it bang for the buck!


----------



## Nishi Navin (Oct 7, 2012)

SlayerAndy said:


> Yeah.
> I got it for 63k. He got it from USA for me. As I didn't want 3D, he said he'll bring it from USA. He could have applied for the discounts there, but well, he was in rush. So he got it there on retail price.



Even I want to buy a laptop from Australia.
Can you tell me weather he had to pay any custom or duty charges for bringing your laptop??
Someone told me that if someone brings only one laptop he needn't pay anything but if he is having two laptops he will have to pay custom and duty charegs.


----------



## admn_head (Oct 28, 2012)

Abhishek, do share ur decision as even my shortlist are exactly same as u hav posted in ur original post..   .. my main concern for sammy is throttle issue reviewd by users on net due to graphic card drivers.. n many of my frndz say dell laptops has many issue dis days.. dont know wht to buy .. these companies dont understand worth of our money.. we paying almost morethan half a lac n get probs.. this is not v expect whn paying such amount.. btw, all in same dilema share ur final decision wid deal amount ..


----------



## dude1 (Feb 16, 2013)

dude... under 65k there r only two lappys u cud consider(in india) the sammy, which i own....is nice looking beast that gets heated but not too seriously(still playing games for 4-6 hrs without any prob) ....and the y500 launched recently with a bit touchpad issue


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 16, 2013)

^Congrats you just bumped 4 months old thread 
Next time before posting just check the last post date!


----------

